# (CO) CPR MH Yellow Male



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

CPR Marietta’s Goose Commander MH 
(FC AFC Fordland’s Bored Out FordxLeitner Farms Shelby Cobra MNH-Soupy Daughter)

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=43313

Boomer is the dog of a lifetime and one that I have been waiting for! He can do it all, on the weekends you will find him hunting along the South Platte in the morning for ducks to chasing and pointing roosters in the same afternoon. Boomer has hunted in Iowa, KS, NE, SD, and Colorado for Ducks, Quail, Pheasants, Doves, and Geese. 

During the week, he spends his hanging around the house, in the kennel, or serving as a therapy dog in local schools where he gets his attention fix. Don’t let this fool you because he is as hard of running blind dog as I have owned and as honest in the water as they come!

Boomer is an amazing athlete, that is incredibly intelligent and trainable. Boomer is as loyal as they come whether your at the line, in the duck blind, or telling stories after the hunt with his head in your lap. He has passed each hunt test that I have personally ran him in and we plan to finish out our GMPR title this year as well as running all age field trial events. I have ran him in one informal MIRC Club Trial as a two year old and we won the qualifying and jammed the open in the same day. This spring we will return to running AKC Field Trials. At this time Boomer is an APLA Certified Pointing Lab and an AKC Master Hunter. 

Boomer is EIC Clear, CNM Clear, CERF Clear, and has normal elbows and excellent hips. In addition to having all the clearances he has a tremendous pedigree with Ford on the top and a bottom side that produces. Shelby, his mother has produced an FC at 3, several QAA, Derby List, and MH, SH, and JH dogs in two breedings (Ford and Patton). 

This summer we are going to chase some ribbons and are training hard now that hunting season has closed. If you are looking for a yellow male that has it all take a look at Boomer. His stud fee is $600 

He is located in Ft. Collins, Colorado and you can contact me at [email protected] or at 970-286-5272 for more information.


----------

